# Suggest a Birmingham restaurant for Saturday evening



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2014)

So. I'll be in brum on Saturday and was wondering if you good urbs have any ideas about where to eat on Saturday evening.

Not curry as that's being covered on Friday. Not too expensive - would like to drink wine. It's me and Chemistry so romantic and grown up (ish) with like candles or raucous if the people watching would be good. We're staying on Broad Street but generally the canals and between all the stations (new, moor, hill) is within walking distance yeah. Oh and if the chairs in the restaurant have arms that would be a bonus but not essential.
Erm. We eat most things tbh.

And we do this every now and again so recs for future also appreciated.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 7, 2014)

Who do I confuse you with? I'm thinking wtf does an Aussie want in Brum, but you're not an Aussie, are you?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.andersonsbarandgrill.co.uk/#!the-gallery/c1513

we went here a couple of years ago - had a lovely meal - it's near the Jewelry Quarter, we walked there from the centre of town, no idea how far it is away from Broad Street.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 7, 2014)

Kinnaree Thai restaurant.  Out the back of the Mailbox looking out over the canal, reasonable for price (depends on what you class as reasonable obv, but it's ok by me!).  Sizzling platters highly recommended, as is the panang curry.

Www.Kinnaree.co.uk


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 7, 2014)

Cielo in Brindley Place (just off Broad St) is nice; reasonably priced, decent Italian food.  There's a lot of bars and restaurants at Brindley Place so might be worth having a wander around to see what you fancy.  The Mailbox has a few eating places; generally it's all chain stuff so I don't know if you'd want that or if you want independent.  The Bull Ring has a lot of chain restaurants like Browns and Wagamamas etc. 

If you fancy a Chinese, Chung Ying Garden does bloody immense dim sum; it's probably 15 minutes walk or so from Broad St.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2014)

Ta folks. 



Yelkcub said:


> Who do I confuse you with? I'm thinking wtf does an Aussie want in Brum, but you're not an Aussie, are you?


I r Londoner. Wrysmile is Aussie perhaps? Or I do have the same dress as such and such....


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 7, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Ta folks.
> 
> 
> I r Londoner. Wrysmile is Aussie perhaps? Or I do have the same dress as such and such....


 
Such! That's it. Do you look/post/opine similarly?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Such! That's it. Do you look/post/opine similarly?


Possibly.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 7, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Possibly.


Ok. Derail over. As you were wtfftw/Such hybrid.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm taking it as a compliment. I like such and such


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

What about bodega? http://bodegacantina.co.uk/ same company also own the Jekyll and Hyde, a gin bar


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2014)

aqua said:


> What about bodega? http://bodegacantina.co.uk/ same company also own the Jekyll and Hyde, a gin bar


i remember meeting you for a curry some years back, with some other urbanites. d'you recall the name of the restaurant?


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i remember meeting you for a curry some years back, with some other urbanites. d'you recall the name of the restaurant?


Are you sure? I didn't think we had met, certainly not out of London??

It's also fairly rare I go to curry houses tbh. We are on the other side of the city and when I do go they tend to be disappointing!!


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

Mind you I used to drink a tonne more than I do now so it's not impossible I can't remember


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2014)

aqua said:


> Mind you I used to drink a tonne more than I do now so it's not impossible I can't remember


it'd be back round 2005


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it'd be back round 2005


Oh well yeah not a chance  in fact we were talking last night how whole years have been lost 

Do you know who else was there? What time of year?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2014)

aqua said:


> Oh well yeah not a chance  in fact we were talking last night how whole years have been lost
> 
> Do you know who else was there? What time of year?


spring i think 

or autumn


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> spring i think
> 
> or autumn


 I have genuinely no idea


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

Jesus that's bad isn't it


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2014)

aqua said:


> Jesus that's bad isn't it


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 9, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Kinnaree Thai restaurant.  Out the back of the Mailbox looking out over the canal, reasonable for price (depends on what you class as reasonable obv, but it's ok by me!).  Sizzling platters highly recommended, as is the panang curry.
> 
> Www.Kinnaree.co.uk


I'm voting this one for future as Chemistry doesn't fancy Thai. 



aqua said:


> What about bodega? http://bodegacantina.co.uk/ same company also own the Jekyll and Hyde, a gin bar


Total win. Except we didn't book. Booooo! So that'll be next time.



Does anywhere do battered chips? We're currently drinking and I don't really want to end up in nandos.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2014)

What about Korean? Really lovely place in town I went to a couple of weeks ago?

Battered chips I doubt you'll find in the centre, more Black Country way.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm surprised you need to book for bodega though! Must have got popular!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 9, 2014)

Innit!

So have booked the oriental in the mailbox (my phone tries to say jacuzzis for mailbox -hah, anyway).


Thanks for the help. 
Was in the black country end of wolves yesterday and I'm a bit worried that battered chips and tikka meats has ruined bogstandard chip shops for me. 

We're not going to nandos so go thread!


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 22, 2014)

Doing the Christmas market end of next week. Yay! 
Have booked bodega. 

Also thought we'd try the street food digbeth dining club possibly. Although I do intend to eat a lot of melty cheese and doughnuts at the Christmas Market.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2014)

What on earth are battered chips???!!


----------



## aqua (Nov 22, 2014)

moomoo said:


> What on earth are battered chips???!!


Exactly that. Chips in batter and fried. A black country thing.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2014)

aqua said:


> Exactly that. Chips in batter and fried. A black country thing.



I've never heard of such a thing! I'm going to have to try one next time I'm over that way.


----------



## aqua (Nov 22, 2014)

moomoo said:


> I've never heard of such a thing! I'm going to have to try one next time I'm over that way.


There's not many chip shops do them so you will need to Google first.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 22, 2014)

Zaffs in Balsall Heath


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 22, 2014)

Big Johns


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 23, 2014)

King kebab in KH...was always a favourite


----------



## mr steev (Nov 23, 2014)

aqua said:


> There's not many chip shops do them so you will need to Google first.


 
Search for 'orange chips' though, rather than battered 

If you find yourself in the Black Country just ask anyone what local chippy does orange chips. Almost everyone will know


----------



## moose (Nov 26, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Also thought we'd try the street food digbeth dining club possibly. Although I do intend to eat a lot of melty cheese and doughnuts at the Christmas Market.


Packed, annoying and smelly when we were last in Brum. 
But then burnt meat ain't my thing  
Bodega's great though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 27, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Doing the Christmas market end of next week. Yay!
> Have booked bodega.
> 
> Also thought we'd try the street food digbeth dining club possibly. Although I do intend to eat a lot of melty cheese and doughnuts at the Christmas Market.


 
Has anyone been to the Digbeth dining club? Is it worth a visit?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 27, 2014)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Has anyone been to the Digbeth dining club? Is it worth a visit?


moose has been and says "Packed, annoying and smelly when we were last in Brum. 
But then burnt meat ain'tmy thing"

Bodega was well nice tho. And tequila and cocktails. 


Might go ice skating now.


----------



## moose (Nov 27, 2014)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Has anyone been to the Digbeth dining club? Is it worth a visit?


The food may have been ok, but it was so packed, there was nowhere to stand and eat it. Don't know if they've changed the layout, but there was basically a narrow gap between the stalls, through which there was a constant crowd pushing through to the Clubhouse/bar area, getting in the way of the food queues and people trying to walk away from the stalls with their food. Likewise, the bar was heaving, and few bar staff, and nowhere to enjoy the drink once you'd scored one. Maybe if it's a less busy night, it might be ok.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 28, 2014)

moose said:


> The food may have been ok, but it was so packed, there was nowhere to stand and eat it. Don't know if they've changed the layout, but there was basically a narrow gap between the stalls, through which there was a constant crowd pushing through to the Clubhouse/bar area, getting in the way of the food queues and people trying to walk away from the stalls with their food. Likewise, the bar was heaving, and few bar staff, and nowhere to enjoy the drink once you'd scored one. Maybe if it's a less busy night, it might be ok.


 
Confirmed my thoughts - when I've walked past it seems rammed with people spilling grease/mustard/mayo down their tops. Just wondered if it was a bit more relaxed in the clubhouse or if the food was so remarkable that it was worth the hassle. It's only on Fridays as well I think so it's probably always packed.


----------



## MooChild (Dec 1, 2014)

Went on Friday, was busy, but not overly so. Short queues for food. 
Would say it wouldn't suit a veggie, or anyone who wants puddings  It's a meatfest in other words.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 2, 2014)

Digbeth DC is now opening Friday and Saturday I hear so I might pop down this weekend for a 'meatfest'


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone doing digmas Christmas Market 20/12..never been and not sure it's happened in previous years. .


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 3, 2014)

We got a kebab (well, meat and chips) on the second night just fyi. Didn't need a sit down dinner as had the half metre sausage at lunch.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 14, 2014)

Went to the dining club last night.

Had the low n slow pulled pork (amazing), a jabberwocky toastie (not bad at all) and a white chocolate crepe (delicious) purely for the purposes of research.

It was pretty quiet and we got seats in the club no bother. DJ was playing fairly inspid house imho.

I'd definitely go back - It was fucking freezing tho


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 8, 2015)

So. If I'm in Birmingham drinking and I want chips and exotic meats on the way home (home being sort of Chinese quarter sort of south of bullring and on the way being from as far north as snow hill) any suggestions?

I've looked up Big Johns and there's none near.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> So. If I'm in Birmingham drinking and I want chips and exotic meats on the way home (home being sort of Chinese quarter sort of south of bullring and on the way being from as far north as snow hill) any suggestions?
> 
> I've looked up Big Johns and there's none near.



Mr Egg 

(I'm pretty sure it re-opened a couple of years back. I don't know if you can still eat like a Queen for £1)


----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2015)

more seriously, Salt N Peppas on Digbeth high st was always good for a late night chicken and chips when I worked at the Custard Factory. I think the Arcadian is all restaurants, there's bound to be some takeaways amongst the chinese restaurants though?
I'd also have thought there would be some kind of chippy/similar down Hurst St, or at least something around the gay quarter (other than Mr Egg) that would fit the bill, as between that and the Arcadian there's loads of late night drinking going on round there... I never go out these days though so nothing firm for you.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 8, 2015)

There's a chips and everything shop on that main road (something Queensway?) so if all that fails I'll pass those bright lights. Not going to starve.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> There's a chips and everything shop on that main road (something Queensway?) so if all that fails I'll pass those bright lights. Not going to starve.



All the old inner ringroad roads are "something Queensway"... Smallbrook Queensway runs past the back of New St station, I can never remember any of the other ones, I've probably got that one wrong too


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 10, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> So. If I'm in Birmingham drinking and I want chips and exotic meats on the way home (home being sort of Chinese quarter sort of south of bullring and on the way being from as far north as snow hill) any suggestions?
> 
> I've looked up Big Johns and there's none near.



Urban Kitchen on Hurst Street. They do everything (with chips). 

Mr. Egg still going strong by the way.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 10, 2015)

BigTom said:


> All the old inner ringroad roads are "something Queensway"... Smallbrook Queensway runs past the back of New St station, I can never remember any of the other ones, I've probably got that one wrong too



That is indeed Smallbrook Queensway.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 10, 2015)

I had pad thai from somewhere. 


ETA Malaysian Delight?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 10, 2015)

And my train home was cancelled so we've had to go to brewdog. I pretty much boycott them in London but I'm on holiday innit.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 10, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> And my train home was cancelled so we've had to go to brewdog. I pretty much boycott them in London but I'm on holiday innit.



Brewdog?  Craven Arms round the corner is much better!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 10, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Brewdog?  Craven Arms round the corner is much better!


Well exactly. Even the Victoria or whatever it is called is too far right now.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 10, 2015)

Victoria has suffered a nasty hipster infestation. Avoid.


----------



## aqua (Apr 10, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Victoria has suffered a nasty hipster infestation. Avoid.


The Vic has been hipster central for years!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 13, 2015)

aqua said:


> The Vic has been hipster central for years!



The Victoria, Brewdog and Cherry Red are the Brummie hipster's Bermuda Triange <shudders>


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2015)

There's always the railway.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 14, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> There's always the railway.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 23, 2015)

I've found the Wellington. Lovely.

http://www.thewellingtonrealale.co.uk/index.php


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 23, 2015)

Also  obvs can't be arsed to start a new thread (or Google) but what are all the owls about?


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 23, 2015)

A owl?


----------



## MBV (Jul 23, 2015)

http://birminghamupdates.com/post/124563156403/a-parliament-of-owls-have-descended-on-birmingham


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 23, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Also  obvs can't be arsed to start a new thread (or Google) but what are all the owls about?



The Big Hoot. An Arts project that will end up raising funds for the children's hospital. 

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/big-hoot-owls-birmingham-9677550

It's like when they had all those elephants all over London a couple of years ago. Great big splashes of colour, I wouldn't want to confront one while on a session


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 24, 2015)

I like them


----------

